# Perfect handbag for the Kindle 2



## lmdumont (Apr 10, 2009)

I found the perfect handbag for the Kindle 2. It's handmade by KC Leather Designs and is all leather inside and out. It has an inside middle pocket into which the Kindle fits perfectly. There is a much bigger pocket for all the other stuff you'd want to put in a purse on either side of this pocket, as well as two outside pockets, one zipped and one not.

The last handbag on this page is the one with the perfect Kindle pocket:

http://www.kcleatherdesign.com/handbagnav.html#

If you call to order the handbag you can specify the leather colors you want because they are custom made.

I got one and now I take my Kindle 2 everywhere and it's well protected.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some of those bags are beautiful....  but unfortunately the prices are not  :-(


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, prices are way too expensive for me. I'm not about to spend that much on a handbag. Nope, just can't do it. I'll pay a pretty penny for alot of things but not a handbag. I think 125.00 is the most I have EVER spent on one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I don't think they're even close to being in my price range, but they are lovely to look at.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Yikes..very very nice bags, outrageously expensive though. The only reason I have my Levenger bag (which I love) is because it was on sale for $99 plus I had a discount code. If it had been offered at its normal price ($300) I wouldn't have it. Glad you love yours though!


----------



## lmdumont (Apr 10, 2009)

You get what you pay for.  These are beautifully crafted all leather, inside and out.  It'll last for years.  I just retired the last all leather handbag that I bought 10 years ago for $300 (that one was Julia Duran) and used and abused all that time -- only because my Kindle didn't fit in it. It easily has 10 more years of life in it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The bags are beautiful and the workmanship outstanding.  However, for the price I could have a K2!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

lmdumont said:


> You get what you pay for...


 And a lot are very happy with what they get with the M-Edge and the Oberon offerings, and they can get several different versions of each, though the Oberon is no budget item.

Since you registered yesterday, apparently to let us know this set of handbags exist, I'd (if I were you) go a little lighter on the responses to people who have been loving the accessories they've been buying and who are always open to other ideas if presented with not too heavy a touch. Almost all here have their enthusiasms and yet are on the lookout for the next great thing for their Kindles.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, those are some gorgeous designs!

Ten years on one bag?  I need to hunt down a much better leather cleaner/conditioner to get up to that level.   I can think of a few pieces I sure wouldn't mind planning & saving for if I could spread the investment out over that kind of time.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Those bags are beautiful.  I especially like the one you chose.  Thanks for the information on these bags, am always on the lookout for a beautiful accessory.  Reminds me a little of all information posted late last year on the Jtote computer bags.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Ten years on one bag? I need to hunt down a much better leather cleaner/conditioner to get up to that level.  I can think of a few pieces I sure wouldn't mind planning & saving for if I could spread the investment out over that kind of time.


Guess I am just not tough on bags, my cheap Target leather purse has been in use for over 10 years and still looks great. Course I just switched to a Vera Bradley bag...

Good leather is usually worth the cost, it smells better, lasts better, looks better, etc. Haven't found the leather handbag I want yet, when I do, I will probably pay a goodly price for it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lmdumont said:


> You get what you pay for. These are beautifully crafted all leather, inside and out. It'll last for years. I just retired the last all leather handbag that I bought 10 years ago for $300 (that one was Julia Duran) and used and abused all that time -- only because my Kindle didn't fit in it. It easily has 10 more years of life in it.


Quality material and good workmanship are certainly worth paying for. But too often it's the name that inflates the price. If I'm buying a bag or other item for everyday use, I want it to be well-made, and am willing to pay for that... but I'm not willing to pay for the dubious distinction of being able to say "oh look, I have a <insert name brand> bag." 
My current bag (still in fine shape) is all-leather, and well-made, and I've had it for 17 years -- but I bought it at Macy's for about $ 30.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Quality material and good workmanship are certainly worth paying for. But too often it's the name that inflates the price. If I'm buying a bag or other item for everyday use, I want it to be well-made, and am willing to pay for that... but I'm not willing to pay for the dubious distinction of being able to say "oh look, I have a <insert name brand> bag."
> My current bag (still in fine shape) is all-leather, and well-made, and I've had it for 17 years -- but I bought it at Macy's for about $ 30.


Your bag from Macys that you paid $30.00 for 17 years ago, today would be a $500.00 handbag, lol!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Your bag from Macys that you paid $30.00 for 17 years ago, today would be a $500.00 handbag, lol!


<LOL> Actually I was surprised to see recently that the same model still exists. It's about $ 80 now. But the workmanship is not as nice as in mine anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I appreciate a good bag. . .just the right size. . .just the right pocket configuration.  The bags in the link of the OP are gorgeous. . .  I'd actually call them functional art!  

Now, I have my share of Target bags that get used and abused.  I tend to change my mind fairly frequently about what I want to carry so I go for less expensive but fairly sturdy for everyday knock around -- I don't mind if they aren't usable after a season or two because they didn't cost much.  Still, I have some more expensive bags, too, because I'll know they'll wear well and last forever.  But they've got to be PERFECT  if I'm paying the price.  And I have to be pretty sure I won't change my mind about whether I like them!

I've found a lot of really nice ones at craft fairs. . . you can generally get excellent quality at a little better price because they've cut out the middle man.  Plus, they're usually very different to what you see in the stores.  though I admit I also sometimes see things that are high priced and just don't seem to be worth it. 

Bottom line:  I want to hear about new bags, so thanks for posting the link. . . . I may or may not decide they're right for me!

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still, I have some more expensive bags, too, because I'll know they'll wear well and last forever. But they've got to be PERFECT  if I'm paying the price.
> 
> I've found a lot of really nice ones at craft fairs. . .
> 
> ...


For me, knowing that a bag is PERFECT means I have to examine it myself, feel the material, test all the zippers and other fasteners, etc. It's the big downside to online shopping, especially for pricier items which have to be "just right". But you're right, hearing about the available options is always welcome.

Off topic but -- Where in Arlington (or elsewhere in the DC area) are there good crafts shows? I've searched online but only found one or two. I thought that maybe they don't advertise, that it's just word-of-mouth. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dulles Expo Center. . .Sugarloaf does a craft fair there a few times a year.  There's one coming up the first weekend of May.  There's also one called Craftsmen's Classic out there a couple of times a year.  And a Northern VA Christmas Classic in November.  If you google the Expo Center you can see a calendar of their events.  We've been to ones at Montgomery County Fairgrounds in MD, too.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dulles Expo Center. . .Sugarloaf does a craft fair there a few times a year. There's one coming up the first weekend of May. There's also one called Craftsmen's Classic out there a couple of times a year. And a Northern VA Christmas Classic in November. If you google the Expo Center you can see a calendar of their events. We've been to ones at Montgomery County Fairgrounds in MD, too.
> 
> Ann


Great, thank you!!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice bag.  I have a couple of Coach and Dooney and Burke bags that will last me forever...in addition to the Vera Bradley's I own.  I too, am fussy about my bags.  I have to be able to feel it, touch it, carry it around before I will plunk down major league cash for it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't dare!!  9 Kindle-friendly bags are plenty...I'm going to stop and behave.  Great bag though, love the trim.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on reaching Shakespeare, sjc!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> I don't dare!! 9 Kindle-friendly bags are plenty...I'm going to stop and behave. Great bag though, love the trim.


only 9


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, love the configuration and style on these, will put them in my wish list...thanks for posting.

And, sjc, congrats on Shakespeare!!










Betsy


----------



## LW (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow their bags are beautiful but pricey. I got a great deal on a J Tote bag a month ago. I found out about them on the Kindle boards. I really wanted the melina bag but it was 200.00 and I really didn't want to pay that much for a bag. The bag had been on back order forever so just for the heck of it I emailed them and asked them when it would be available. They emailed me back and the bag would be available in late Spring but they had a floor sample that the back zipper was a little sticky and would sell it to me for 97.00. Of course I ordered it. It is a beautiful bag and the back zipper is not that bad and not a main zipper I use all the time anyway. It is very well made and I will have it for a long time. My Kindle fits right in it with a piece of velcro fabric that holds it in place and the inside is very well cushioned. It's designed for a small laptop.  So if a bag is pricey ask if they have any floor samples. Doesn't hurt to ask.                                                                                                                              Lynn


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the Coach Willis bag and the dimensions are perfect to slide my Kindle in its Amazon case right in the back of the main pocket and have it not jostle or otherwise have problems.  It fits perfectly (spine side up).  

Lara Amber


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Betsy...for the congrats and the pic.

That bag sure is nice.  The trim makes it so appealing...sigh.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

LW said:


> a great deal on a J Tote bag


Wow - these are gorgeous. I'd never seen them before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting these, this is my favorite:









I wish I knew if it would clash with the ROH in purple, LOL! (Hey, a girl can dream!)

Betsy


----------

